# A few new macro shots of oil and water- C&C



## dearlybeloved (Dec 5, 2012)

Just took a few images of some olive oil and water with a dash of food coloring. Looking for some critique on what I could have done a little better and some tips on different techniques.

As far as what I did was take a glass cup I have and add a little water and drizzle a little olive oil on top. I stirred it a bit and then added a little food coloring. I shot these using a Nikon D300 using a Tamron 90mm f2.8.

Oil & Water - Imgur


----------



## joshua_ (Dec 5, 2012)

I think they are really fun.  I really want to try some of this.

Have you read 'Understanding Exposure' by Bryan Peterson 3rd ed (pages 72-73)?  I ask because I really liked how he broke it down there and I was wondering if you did something similar or if you went a whole different direction?  Here is a link to a vid he does - Creative Macro Photography with Bryan Peterson - YouTube

Anyway, I like what you did and I want to try some of this myself and was just wondering how you went about it.... did you use a background and what was your lighting and settings.

Very fun and thanks


----------



## dearlybeloved (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks bud, pretty much just took a glass that had ridges on the bottom of it and filled it about 1/2cm with water, drizzled a little olive oil and then stirred it up. then i took some food coloring and dropped some in and started snapping away. I used a little clamp desk light with just a regular bulb in it and started snapping away. I would stir it up once the oil started to come together and keep going. glad you like them.

As far as the books, I havent read it but would like to check it out. let me know if you have any other ideas and we can try them out and post some results.


----------



## Mully (Dec 5, 2012)

Fun ....I like them... the green one the best


----------

